# Mac's on sale at best buy!



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Airport cards and base stations, iMacs, iBooks, MBP's, g5 towers etc are all on sale right now at Bestbuy.ca

Just a little FYI if anything wants a bit of a deal. 

http://www.bestbuy.ca


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Not bad! Those MBP prices are as good as they are for educational buyers ($200 off).


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm tempted to go down to merivale road, but last time I went they didnt have any sale prices marked, and were basically trying to pretend the store wasnt open.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

New design for the iMac I see:


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

moonsocket said:


> New design for the iMac I see:


:lmao: Good job BestBuy :clap:


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

lol, I noticed that too! I want one.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

moonsocket said:


> New design for the iMac I see:


hehehe so thats the kind of processing power you need to emulate a Nintendo Game Boy Advanced. 

Laterz


----------



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

I was at a bestBuy ni aokville yesterday and I saw about 3 17" G5 iMacs on the shelf. I was told they were 1299 each.

The funny thing was when I asked how much the G5 iMacs were, the guy said they didnt have any. I then pointed out the large white box with "G5 iMac" written on the side of it and he realised they did in fact stock G5's.


----------



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

(sp) "in Oakville"


----------



## hogie (Feb 4, 2006)

Apple101 said:


> :lmao: Good job BestBuy :clap:


same funny business on the Future Shop site.

And the son is punished for the sins of the father...


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

hogie said:


> same funny business on the Future Shop site.
> 
> And the son is punished for the sins of the father...


OMG :lmao: thats awesome!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

hogie said:


> same funny business on the Future Shop site.
> 
> And the son is punished for the sins of the father...



lol


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, since Future Shop owns Best Buy (or is it the other way around?) it is natural to assume that the same print-shop does the flyers (or website) for both stores and therefore that the error occur in both stores 

Cheers


----------



## a2cute2control (Jun 16, 2005)

I was checking the bestbuy site about an hour ago and the isight was on sale for 163 bucks, just checked it again for inventory at a particular store and the price was back to 189...what gives?


----------



## a2cute2control (Jun 16, 2005)

I contacted bestbuy. Apparently there was a preferred customer sale that ended this morning and started yesterday..(both online and instore).however, I was there yesterday looking a isight and the price was 189 and of course no one that worked there mentioned the sale....grrrrr


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It may have just been a web sale, Future Shop and Best Buy tend to do that from time to time.


----------



## a2cute2control (Jun 16, 2005)

i've been looking for an isight but not will to pay full price for months..that burns. The futureshop website doesn't even carry the isight. Anyone successfully pull off showing up at a university computer store and "forgetting" their ID...maybe a discount. lol


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Finkangel said:


> The funny thing was when I asked how much the G5 iMacs were, the guy said they didnt have any. I then pointed out the large white box with "G5 iMac" written on the side of it and he realised they did in fact stock G5's.


No offense to anyone reading this who works there, but in my dealings BestBuy I have found exactly 1 (ONE) employee who was even remotely helpful. Everyone else has been clueless or useless or both. They probably don't pay those kids enough to keep them interested.


----------

